# routine bike maintenance schedule



## ggggggg123 (Apr 16, 2011)

You know how cars have maintenance schedules (at X0,000 miles, pay dealer $X00 for service)? Is there a list of guidelines somewhere on the internet of what to do for a modern road bike and when? (I know people change out parts often, which makes standardization not as useful).

I bought a road bike in May (al frame, 105 components, pretty standard). Don't plan on changing anything out for a while. Just reached 900 miles. Usually I clean and lube the drivetrain every . . . well, when it looks like the bike needs cleaning. 

LBS said to bring in for free cable adjustments whenever the shifting is not good. 

I know things depend on how hard one rides and how much they weigh, but it would be useful to have general guidelines for when to get a new chain, new cables, get BB and hubs cleaned and greased, or whatever else needs to be done routinely.
How do I know when it's time for new tires? How about new break pads? (Salmon Koolstops). 

I know I could just wait for things to stop working, but I'm a geek and want to take good care of my bike. So if anyone knows of where to find a "schedule" please chime in. I tried googling, not much luck

Thanks!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Lubing the chain is what should be done most commonly. Some lubes say to re-lube every 50 miles, others say 100. Replacement of cables is when they start to get too much junk in them and don't move freely. This could be 400 miles for one person, 5000 miles for another. Same goes for brake shoes. Wheels also get different recommended maintenance depending on brand and construction. I have yet to service my front hub, but do my rear about 800ish miles. 
Chains should be replaced based on elongation (they don't stretch), and cassettes depending on the wear. Some people say about 6000 miles, others say much more.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's my schedule (sort of) I ride between 5-6,000 miles per year. 

1. I clean & lube my chain, cassette, and chainrings about every 3-400 miles, or immediately if I get caught in the rain. 

2. I keep my bikes very clean, e.g., detailed. Aside from looking nice there's another big advantage. It gives me the opportunity of looking closely at & touching every part of the bike. If anything seems loose, cracked/about to break, missing, looks funny, etc. I give my immediate attention. 

3. Although I ride a lot of miles I find I can easily let pretty much everything else go until winter. Sure, there are some minor mechanical adjustments that all cyclists have to make throughout the season. There are brake adjustments and derailleur adjustments, but those are done as needed & you'll know when they're needed.

4. During the winter I completely tear down the bike, inspect and lube the hubs, bottom bracket, cables, housings, and anything else that moves. I do not throw away perfectly good parts. Some riders install all new cables & housings. I take them off the bike & inspect them carefully. If they're all right, I leave them on. I also install a new chain on my bikes during the winter.

That's about all I can tell you as far as my "regular" maintenance schedule is concerned. Personally I find the thorough cleaning (once per month) alerts me as to what's going on & what does & doesn't need attention.


----------



## Peter_leo (Aug 26, 2011)

Clean the chain and gears/sprockets weekly if you ride a lot.
Clean the rest of the bike often.
Check brakes; pads and cables.
Check tires and inflation; look for damaged tread, etc.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Replacing cables at 400 miles*



Peanya said:


> Lubing the chain is what should be done most commonly. Some lubes say to re-lube every 50 miles, others say 100. Replacement of cables is when they start to get too much junk in them and don't move freely. This could be 400 miles for one person, 5000 miles for another. Same goes for brake shoes. Wheels also get different recommended maintenance depending on brand and construction. I have yet to service my front hub, but do my rear about 800ish miles.
> Chains should be replaced based on elongation (they don't stretch), and cassettes depending on the wear. Some people say about 6000 miles, others say much more.


Replacing cables at 400 miles? Really? My current cable set has at least 30,000 miles on it. I do plan to replace it this winter because the casing has started to rust but there are no shifing or braking issues that are not resolved by a clean and lube.

I clean and relube my hubs every 10,000 miles or so (Campy loose bearing hubs). Every 800 miles would be twice a month for me! 

Mr. V has given a pretty good guide to maintenance.


----------

